# Surprise



## garbonzo13 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just went to mist my B Borealis and I saw this large ant looking thing on the screen cover and my Borealis was on the bottom of the enclosure, which was strange. Then I realized this was no ant, it was a nymph Chinese mantis :shock: . I forgot to thouroughly check my substrate when I moved my ooth in the 10 gal tank to a deli cup in the kitchen, one must have hatched unknowingly 5 days ago :shock: I don't know how it stayed alive with no food for that long but must like my humidity at 70-80% cuz it is quick as lightning. I could only imagine what was going through the B Borealis's mind when it saw this little bugger. Let's see how long I can keep him alive :wink: .


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2005)

nice one greg! Best luck with that.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had some escape in my room and turn up weeks later. Really skinny but otherwise fine.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 18, 2005)

I put 6-7 dophilia fruit flies( I think thats the name) in and it's not eating yet. It is very skinny but active. I even held it up to it's face and did not grab it. Is that normal? Couldn't have eaten anything in the Borealis setup, there's nothing in there. Oh yeah, thanks Ian. I'll need alot of luck the way things are going. By the way Rick where did you get that hanging nymph/laundry cage? I can't find them without bright colors and butterflies all over them :lol: .


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Got it at Lowe's. They don't carry them around here anymore though.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Rick thanks. I found those baskets here at lowes. Now I am having BIG problems....No more nymphs hatching..I don't know why..could I have cooked them by putting them in the window? I don't want to cut into the ooths but I am tired of waiting. My little nymph still is not eating either. Maybe I got a bad batch :? .


----------

